# Forgive me for my sins



## ThomasNL (Apr 14, 2020)

Please forgive me for my sins, i am about to write an epic orchestral four chord song for a project...it is what the client wants...


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 14, 2020)

We have just had Easter. You too are forgiven my son


----------



## FinGael (Apr 14, 2020)

NOO!!!


----------



## jonathanparham (Apr 14, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> Please forgive me for my sins, i am about to write an epic orchestral four chord song for a project...it is what the client wants...


make that money honey lol. Nothing wrong with giving what the client asks for.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Apr 14, 2020)

There are more than 4 chords?! What's next? Actually using black keys?!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 14, 2020)

You need to limit yourself to 2 chords. Show us what you can really do.


----------



## CT (Apr 14, 2020)

Say five Hail Marys, an Our Father, and listen to a Bach cantata.


----------



## cuttime (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## RonOrchComp (Apr 14, 2020)

Bluemount Score said:


> What's next? Actually using_ black keys_?!



What are those?


----------



## shawnsingh (Apr 14, 2020)

What's a chord? Is it some kind of epic drum?


----------



## brenneisen (Apr 14, 2020)

shawnsingh said:


> What's a chord?



it's when you stack more than 2 braams


----------



## José Herring (Apr 14, 2020)

These days 4 chords is 3 too many.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## ThomasNL (Apr 15, 2020)

Haha, i'm realising nowadays even four chords is a lot...


----------



## ThomasNL (Apr 16, 2020)

Here is the result for who is interested:


----------



## Living Fossil (Apr 16, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> Haha, i'm realising nowadays even four chords is a lot...



Because you are writing "nowadays":
I suggest you do a bit research on ethnical music traditions.
You will find out that in the large scheme the concept of using different chords is historically quite unique to Europe.

p.s. i like your track, good work! 
Nothing wrong with few chords, nothing wrong with tons of chords, nothing wrong with no chords at all (as in most oral traditions). Quality is determined by lots of aspects, the number of used chords isn't one _per se_.


----------



## szczaw (May 14, 2020)

Why so serious ?


----------



## jonathanparham (May 14, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> Here is the result for who is interested:



Seems to fit the image well. I enjoyed it


----------



## mikeh-375 (May 15, 2020)

Don't forget to keep future chords 2 mtrs, sorry measures, apart, it'll help in easing the strain on the clients ears and attention....Vertical distancing, er, spacing should be considered too, keep intervals as wide as possible and only 2 notes at a time...etc etc..


----------



## jsg (May 15, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> Please forgive me for my sins, i am about to write an epic orchestral four chord song for a project...it is what the client wants...



You are forgiven my son . Many of us have been there. Once, many years ago I was writing music for industrial films and corporate communications. It definitely paid the bills but one film had a scene of a heat pump. I had to score music to a heat pump just sitting there doing nothing! Any music would have worked; there's no emotion, drama, conflict or artistry that seemed to go with a static heat pump. I just wrote what I wrote and got my paycheck and moved on. I had to pay the rent. Go easy on yourself. Many of us feel the subtle conflict between an art as sublime, abstract and mysterious as music and the day-to-day commercial usages of music that seem odd, contradictory or utterly mundane. Enjoy your job, you are lucky to have one!!

Jerry


----------



## Nils Neumann (May 15, 2020)

ThomasNL said:


> Here is the result for who is interested:



It works for what it is used for, you've done your job


----------



## shawnsingh (May 15, 2020)

jsg said:


> You are forgiven my son . Many of us have been there. Once, many years ago I was writing music for industrial films and corporate communications. It definitely paid the bills but one film had a scene of a heat pump. I had to score music to a heat pump just sitting there doing nothing! Any music would have worked; there's no emotion, drama, conflict or artistry that seemed to go with a static heat pump. I just wrote what I wrote and got my paycheck and moved on. I had to pay the rent. Go easy on yourself. Many of us feel the subtle conflict between an art as sublime, abstract and mysterious as music and the day-to-day commercial usages of music that seem odd, contradictory or utterly mundane. Enjoy your job, you are lucky to have one!!
> 
> Jerry



So, what kind of music did you end up using for the heat pump? The suspense is killing me. I must know more about how to compose for heat pump biopics...


----------



## jsg (May 15, 2020)

shawnsingh said:


> So, what kind of music did you end up using for the heat pump? The suspense is killing me. I must know more about how to compose for heat pump biopics...



I can't even remember, it was decades ago. I think there was dialogue, so I had stay out of the way of that. I am sure it was music that is totally unmemorable.


----------

